
In reply to contempt motion, Elon Musk gaslights SEC with an alternate reality - AndrewBissell
https://www.latimes.com/business/hiltzik/la-fi-hiltzik-musk-sec-reply-20190312-story.html
======
gotocake
These arguments aren’t going to sway a judge or the SEC, it almost feels
amateurish. Of course I presume that Musk and Tesla’s lawyer are very
competent, but they have to work with what they’re given. I suppose the brief
can be seen as red meat for his most loyal base, but so what? This isn’t a
political campaign or a popularly contest, and it almost seems calculated to
piss off the regulator that has Musk’s balls in a vise.

Musk just confuses the hell out of me. On one hand he started SpaceX, which is
a ballsy and amazing company on track to bring launch costs down over the long
haul. He seems to have has the wisdom to put competent people in charge of it,
and then stick to the PR game he sometimes excels at. On the other hand we
have Tesla, which he burdened with SolarCity and his own bizarre behavior.
It’s a really weird situation, and if he didn’t have such a favorably stacked
board and s grip on the company it’s hard to imagine he’d still be around.

Weirdly the only realistic way he loses his job at Tesla is if the SEC kicks
him all the way off, and he’s practically waving a red flag at them! What is
the point of this? His ego can’t possibly be thst fragile, and surely someone
in his life can tell him to shut up.

~~~
AndrewBissell
One possibility is that Musk recognizes Tesla is headed for disaster and
wouldn't mind having his forced removal by a government regulator to blame for
the outcome.

~~~
dang
Single-issue accounts are not allowed here, and for weeks you've posted about
nothing but this. If you would please stop, we'd be grateful. HN is for
intellectual curiosity, not fixed agendas.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
xupybd
Wow gaslights and alternate reality. That's some very emotive language. That's
a red flag to me that it's going to be more of an opinion piece rather than
news.

It's very hard to get a balanced summary from a news outlet now days.

~~~
dragonwriter
> That's a red flag to me that it's going to be more of an opinion piece
> rather than news.

Well, yeah, it's explicitly tagged editorial (“column”) content. Opinion
columns have opinion pieces...not really surprising.

> It's very hard to get a balanced summary from a news outlet now days.

Yeah, it's too bad the same news outlet didn't carry a straight news piece on
the same story.

Oh, wait, they did: [https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-elon-musk-
tweets-s...](https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-elon-musk-tweets-sec-
contempt-20190312-story.html)

~~~
Lapsed
That should probably be the story posted to this site, not the editorialized
one.

~~~
dragonwriter
Analysis pieces are no less on-topic and often mat least as appropriate for HN
than bare news pieces, and I don't think that, obnoxious headline aside, that
is untrue of the content here.

But if you think it's inappropriate you can and should flag it and move on,
rather than making ludicrous complaints about it being a sign of a trend of
outlets making it hard to find straight news when the same outlet that
published the column also carried a straight news piece on the same event.

------
aidenn0
And the demise of the distinction of the term "gaslighting" from "lying" is
now complete.

